# looking for a thread....



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i can't seem to find the thread about the guy in burnaby who has had a huge garage sale of equipment the past couple weekends.....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bruce I think that ad was deleted for whatever reason. But you can contact guppygeorge if you want any info, he was the one who started that thread


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Hey Bruce I think that ad was deleted for whatever reason. But you can contact guppygeorge if you want any info, he was the one who started that thread


thanks john, i thought it was guppygeorge that started the thread and even used his name to search for it, i thought i might be going nuts when i couldn't find it...lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol been there, done that...hate when I can't find a thread. I was subscribed to that one and it doesn't show up on my list now. Nor does the link I had for it, take you to it so it must have gotten deleted. I know for sure Albert has a ton of stuff tho. Was going to go by there myself this weekend, he's about 5 minutes from my place.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the response John.

Correct you can contact "guppygeorge" directly for this. The ad was moved to our holding pen due to a violation of one of our rules.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

oh no... not the holding pen lol ...kinda thought that's why it disappeared. Thanks for your response as well Chris


----------

